# Fifteen PAA Tournament Series Pros Qualify for TTBC



## Outdoor Hub (Aug 17, 2011)

BENTON, Ky. Aug. 22, 2011  Led by PAA Angler of the Year ToddAuten of South Carolina, 15 PAA Tournament Series pros havequalified for the fifth annual Toyota Texas Bass Classic worldchampionship.

The 15 anglers will receive invitations to the TTBC, which isOct. 28-30 on Lake Conroe in Conroe, Texas. The anglers will havetwo weeks to accept or decline their berth. If any decline, thenext angler in the Tournament Series point standings will beinvited until the field is completed.

2011 PAA Angler of the Year Todd Auten leads the PAA qualifiersfor the Toyota Texas Bass Classic. (PAA: Chris Dutton)Defendingchampion Brian Snowden of Missouri and four sponsor invitees willjoin the 15 Bassmaster Elite Series and 15 FLW Tour anglers whoaccepted invitations for a week of fun and competitive action onLake Conroe. Following three days of practice, the pros willparticipate in the U.S. Reel Pro-Am on Oct. 27 and then begincompetition the following morning.

Were treated like professional golfers when were there, saidAuten, who secured the PAA Angler of the Year title last weekend onNeely Henry Lake in Alabama. I think the TTBC is run very well andvery professionally.

Its a different kind of tournament. I wouldnt say that itslow-key, but its fun and comfortable fishing that kind oftournament. You qualify to get into it, theres no entry fee andeveryone in it wants to win. Its a fun week and competitiveevent.

*The qualifying Tournament Series anglers who will receiveinvitations:*

Todd Auten, South Carolina; Mike McClelland, Arkansas; TakahiroOmori, Texas; Chad Morgenthaler, Illinois; Gary Yamamoto, Texas;Derek Remitz, Alabama; Tommy Biffle, Oklahoma; Terry Butcher,Oklahoma; Cody Bird, Texas; Brian Travis, North Carolina; ChrisBrasher, Texas; Shane Long, Missouri; Gary Clouse, Tennessee; JamesWatson, Missouri; Harold Allen, Texas.

The TTBC will pay out more $420,000 in cash and prizes, with thewinner









More...


OhioGameFishing is a member of the Outdoor Hub network


----------



## Tom Tupa (Jul 20, 2010)

thanks, I was wondering about this.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Tom Tupa said:


> thanks, I was wondering about this.


"You'z" be trollin'


----------

